# Miami Cycle Co - Ray eBay



## filmonger (Sep 6, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Antique...274070?hash=item5b3e00f516:g:zS0AAOSwpCpZrwJg


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2017)

Sweet. looks like a shorty.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm watching it. It's a nice bike and have a very nice badge too.


----------



## zephyrblau (Sep 13, 2017)

anybody here win it ?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 18, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> anybody here win it ?



I bought it.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 18, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I bought it.



Nice Bike, Brant--------Cowboy


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 25, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I bought it.





Congrats on that Ray - _Brant _!!

Curiosity compels me to ask what size
wheels / tires that li'l jewel has.

Thank you ......

..... patric


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2017)

nice catch !


----------

